
Google’s Project Soli radar is sensitive enough to count paper and Lego bricks - sohkamyung
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/4/18168083/google-project-soli-radar-hardware-applications-radarcat-solinteraction-university-of-st-andrews
======
melling
This is one of those projects for which most people don’t see the huge
potential.

Hopefully, some of this makes it into a watch or smartphone soon.

~~~
david-gpu
Can you elaborate on its potential? To me it looks slightly more convenient
than a touch screen, assuming its error rate is comparable.

~~~
melling
VR, AR with a touchscreen? Aren’t we looking for a different method of input?

The screen on a watch is quite small. More gestures.

You can add a third dimension rather than simply slide a touch screen.

My AirPods could also have more gestures.

